# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  نمونه برنامه ی نوشته شده با WPF

## amirsajjadi

با سلام

 این یک نمونه برنامه ای هست که با WPF نوشتم.
از نظر طراحی چطوره؟

----------


## Amir Oveisi

سلام
برنامتون رو از نظر امکانات نمیخوام نقد کنم چون در مورد ظاهرش نظر خواستید.
به نظر من محیط کار رو بیش از حد نیاز شلوغ کردید و در نگاه اول کاربر احساس سردرگمی می کنه. در ضمن خیلی بیشتر میتونستین از امکانات گرافیکی WPF استفاده کنید و الان بیشتر شبیه فرم های ویندوزی هست ظاهر برنامه. البته این امر رو نمیشه نقطه ضعف محسوب کرد ولی چون بحث در مورد قابلیت های گرافیکی WPF بوده، من نظرم رو اعلام کردم.
نکته دیگه اینه که در طراحی UI سعی کنید خیلی کلیشه ای کار نکنید و مطمئن باشید اندکی خلاقیت در طراحی خیلی برنامه شما رو جذاب تر و کاربر پسند تر خواهد کرد.
یه نکته مهم هم که یادم رفت بگم اینه که سعی کنید از فونت های بهتری استفاده کنید مخصوصا اگر سایز فونتتون بزرگ هست فونت tahoma زیاد جذاب جلوه نمی کنه.

اگر نکات دیگه ای به ذهنم رسید حتما در ادامه عرض خواهم کرد.

موفق باشید

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
من هم با نظر آقای اویسی موافقم
برنامه در نگاه اول تفاوتی با برنامه های WInApp نداره و اگه نمیگفتید با WPF نوشتید من فکر میکردم WINApp هست

من پیشنهاد مبکنم یک مقدار از نظر گرافیکی بیشتر رو برنامه کار کنید
سعی کنید کنترل ها رو از حالت خشک در بیارید
برنامه مخصوص پیتزا فروشی هست میتونید خیلی فاتنزی تر کارکنید 
سعی کنید از Blend استفاده کنید و در خلق فرمهاتون طراح باشید تا اینکه فقط چیدمان کنید

باید تفاوت رو احساس کرد
ببخشید البته

این نمونه کار من رو دیدید؟؟ جهت مثال عرض میکنم فرم کاملا طراحی شده حالت تب کنترل ها کاملا متفاوت است
لینک زیر
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=249784&page=3
فایل اجرایش هم هست ببینید ایده خوبی برای بعضی کارها میتونه باشه

این هم یک نمونه از یک برنامه برای شرکت تبلیغاتی
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=242170
در پست دوم من عکس رو گذاشتم

اینها رو جهت واضح تر شدن منظور نشون دادم
 قصد بی احترامی به کار شما رو ندارم
میخوام کمک کرده باشم
*اینم یک نمونه برنامه انبار داری که نوشتم*

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...00#post1063500

پست آخر عکس ها هست

و همچنین نمونه هایی زیادی در این پست دوستان گذاشتن



امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکی کرده باشم

----------


## adminazizi

لطفا آموزش ساخت نقشه برنامه ات را بذار تا ما هم یاد بگیریم ممنون

----------


## NaserHadi

با سلام
 آقای امیر سجادی اگر امکان داشته باشه در مورد  فرم نمایش نقشه در برنامه پیتزا فروش یه توضیحاتی لطف کنید

----------


## NaserHadi

آقای امیر سجادی عزیز ما کماکان منتظر پاسخ شما مبنی بر توضیحات در مورد فرم نمایش نقشه هستیم
با تشکر

----------


## amirsajjadi

> با سلام
>  آقای امیر سجادی اگر امکان داشته باشه در مورد  فرم نمایش نقشه در برنامه پیتزا فروش یه توضیحاتی لطف کنید


سلام دوست عزیز
نقشه رو هم میشه به صورت آنلاین از گوگل مپ بگیرید (در صورتی که به اینترنت دسترسی داشته باشه) و هم به صورت آفلاین. فرقی که آفلاین با آنلاین داره اینه که توی نقشه ی آفلاین باید نقشه رو کالیبره کنید تا موفقیت های جغرافیایی نقشه مشخص باشه. من کاری که توی این برنامه کردم این بود که بدلیل اینکه کالیبره کردن نقشه برای یک کاربر معمولی پیتزا فروشی کار سختیه به خاطر همین برای راحتی کار فایل نقشه رو بصورت آفلاین دریافت میکنه و بعد روی هر قسمتی از نقشه که کلیک کرد میاد و شماره مشتری رو میگیره و بعد توی یک جدول، موقعیت پیکسلی که کلید کرده رو همراه با شماره مشتری ذخیره میکنه. به همین راحتی !
کاربر هم با دیدن این امکانات  :کف کرده!:  میکنه.

----------


## NaserHadi

با تشکر از پاسخ شما
منظور شما رو  از کالیبره کردن متوجه نشدم
اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## amirsajjadi

> با تشکر از پاسخ شما
> منظور شما رو  از کالیبره کردن متوجه نشدم
> اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید


کالیبره کردن یعنی اینکه تصویر رو مشخص کنید در چه موقعیت جغرافیایی قرار داره. مثلا به طور معمولی روی تصویر یک نقشه موقعیت جغرافیایی نقطه ی سمت چپ و بالا، راست و بالا، چپ پایین، راست پایین رو مشخص کنید.

----------

